# My cherry laid eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Last night my cherry shrimp laid a bunch of eggs. Is there anything special I need to do? Are they likely to hatch? Any sense of how long?

Another question I've been meaning to ask is: Is the iodine people use the same as drugstore iodine? If not then where do I get iodine for my shrimp tank and how much do I dose in a 10 gallon tank? I figure a little insurance can't hurt. 

Feeling expectant, Bill


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

Cherry shrimp shouldn't "Lay" eggs they keep the eggs with them till they hatch.
Not sure if that is what you ment by "laid a bunch of eggs".

I don't do anything special for my cherries, keep the water clean, make sure they have enough food and they will breed like crazy.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Cherry Shrimp carry the eggs till they hatch. If they dropped the eggs then there is a problem with the tank and they knew it was not the effort of carrying them. 

There is NO proof at all the iodine is assimilated thru the water column. Many things refute the possibility too. 

1. Iodine oxidizes very quickly in water. To be effective it would really need to dosed daily.

2. Tests have shown that Iodine is generally not present in Freshwater but is chemically bound in Saltwater. 

If you insist that iodine must be dosed then I must caution you that iodine is toxic in large doses. Not much of difference in dose level between possibly beneficial and dead.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Bummer............ Any suggestions of what to check for? Everything has been going fairly well in this tank. I have 2 wpg cf, no CO2, Flourish 1x/week, no macros, no fish anymore (moved to another tank when I got juvenile cherry shrimp in mail), water changes about 25% every other week.....

Not so expectant, Bill


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

alexperez said:


> make sure they have enough food and they will breed like crazy.


How much do you feed them and what do you feed them?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> How much do you feed them and what do you feed them?


Mine don't get anything that my fish don't get. Scraps of flakes, they seem to really like spirullina pellets. And, of course, they're always picking at some invisible something on my plants or wood.


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I feed them Flake food, frozen bloodworms, algae wafers, and the snails I squish. They go crazy for the snails. It's a blast seeing them fight for the little squished snails. I only feed them 2-3 times a week. 

Another question do you have both sexes. I have heard that if the eggs aren't fetilized they will drop them.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I dose a couple of drops of Kent Marine Iodine maybe once or twice a month in a 20gal. No set regimen, and not even sure if it does anything special. I know there were some writings about it about a year ago. I feed Hikari Crab Cuisine, Flake food, Spectrum and Algae wafers.

André


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I dose Kent marine iodine, 1 drop per 10 gallons once a week. 

My cherry's do not seem interested in any food other than algae.

Cherry's will breed and produce with out any special help, just let them do what they do.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> My cherry's do not seem interested in any food other than algae.


Trena, you've got some finicky cherries there!  Mine are always picking at something, but do love the spirullina.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

alexperez said:


> Another question do you have both sexes. I have heard that if the eggs aren't fetilized they will drop them.


You know I hate to admit it but I don't think there are any adult males in that tank. So that may explain it. I have some juvenile males but my guess is they are still too young.

Thanks, Bill


----------

